# how to use dotnet in macosx



## calltopaul (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi everybody!

can anybody give me a very simplest way of :

*1. using my existing dotnet project in mac without hassle
2. Does anybody know if dotnet for mac exists?
2. creating a dotnet webapplication using a mac computer
4. deploying a VB.net and ASP.net project created in windows on to a mac computer*

I've searched much, but dint quite find anything appropriate.

If you could help, it would be a very great help.

Paul


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2007)

.net is a development platform created by Microsoft *exclusively* for use in Windows systems. Short of re-working your code to a different, cross platform language the only other real option is to run your program under Windows (perhaps using Parallels or Boot Camp).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_.NET_Framework


----------



## Sunnz (Apr 18, 2007)

There is the Mono Project for OS X: http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:OSX


----------

